# WANTED. . . Indian Star tortoises!!



## *Beckie* (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Im looking to get Indian Star tortoise, ideally two. already have the set up just just need them!! 
if you can help, drop me a line thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## jonny 5 (Feb 19, 2010)

ive got 2 indian stars that we are going to sell a male and female if you have an email adress ill send you some pics 
[email protected]


----------



## *Beckie* (Feb 5, 2010)

thank you for getting back to me, my email is [email protected] look forward to hearing from you. 
if you could reply with other info also, like they related? did you breed them etc. 
thanks again


----------

